# Are Foxes The "Dumb Blondes" Of The Fandom?



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 22, 2019)

I remember in my early days of the fandom, before joining FA, I was an avid reader on WikiFur, and according to them, foxes are apparently the "dumb blonde" species. Is that really true? Do furs actually make Vixen Jokes instead of Blonde Jokes? owo


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Jul 22, 2019)

I always associated them with being the default furry as opposed to being dumb or blonde.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 22, 2019)

Sir Thaikard said:


> I always associated them with being the default furry as opposed to being dumb or blonde.


Default? :/


----------



## Tazmo (Jul 22, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Default? :/


Mascot?


----------



## Render (Jul 22, 2019)

I've never heard it put quite like that but foxes are arguably the most traditional species in the fandom due to robin hood; lots of us recognize the early cartoon as foundational and thus the fox was the first furry character we saw as cool and relatable. Thanks to zootopia the next/current gen of furs are likely to have the same experience.

The result of this is that foxes as a character are highly develop, always being portrayed as smart, clever, sly, adventurous, daring, etc, all of which is attractive to someone looking for a species. Compared to that, my chosen species, the Jackal, is all but unknown in  popular media so it's difficult for someone to be attracted to them, or indeed exposed to them at all. I'd say the cat, dog, and perhaps the wolf have pretty good exposure but beyond that you're on your own. 

So, is a fox sona generic dumb default etc? No. It's just very popular, for better or worse.


----------



## Simo (Jul 22, 2019)

No, but they are the most naughty and mischievous 

"The tail of the fox is easily lifted"

(never mind that the tail of the skunk is almost always lifted, while roaming about at least )


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 22, 2019)

Simo said:


> (never mind that the tail of the skunk is almost always lifted, while roaming about at least )



Skunks are cute when they do that. It's like you're saying "Look at my bum!! It's a deadly weapon!! LOOK AT MY BUM!!"


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 22, 2019)

I think it depends on what circles you move in. I've seen a good measure of the "slutty fox"/"bottom fucktoy" stereotype, which can but doesn't have to come with some degree of bimbo airheadedness. Most of the time in my experience, it's to some degree played up for laughs (there's a story by I want to say Kyell Gold about "the fox with the broken sex drive" which IMO is a hilarious pastiche/homage to traditional fables, but which my husband hates because it plays to stereotypes and that's not a kind of humor he appreciates very much). There's enough other archetypes to play into out there, though, that if it's not your thing you can always do you and no one's got footing to tell you that you're "foxing wrong" or whatever.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 22, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> I think it depends on what circles you move in. I've seen a good measure of the "slutty fox"/"bottom fucktoy" stereotype, which can but doesn't have to come with some degree of bimbo airheadedness. Most of the time in my experience, it's to some degree played up for laughs (there's a story by I want to say Kyell Gold about "the fox with the broken sex drive" which IMO is a hilarious pastiche/homage to traditional fables, but which my husband hates because it plays to stereotypes and that's not a kind of humor he appreciates very much). There's enough other archetypes to play into out there, though, that if it's not your thing you can always do you and no one's got footing to tell you that you're "foxing wrong" or whatever.


The interesting thing about me and my fursona is that I'm not a bottom. I'm actually a switch in most cases, and am the designated dom in my relationship.
Although I will sometimes say that there are some days where I can't help but not be bred and I demand to be dominated, lol.... XD


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 22, 2019)

How about all the stereotypes? Witty and seductive. Oozing charisma and a sultry little bottom with some very noticeable _assets. _Not to mention, just oh so clever, I've got it all bay bee, right here in one magnificently cliche package.
I should be more ashamed of being a living stereotype, but when life hands you lemons, well I just add a little vodka and make it a date.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 22, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> How about all the stereotypes? Witty and seductive. Oozing charisma and a sultry little bottom with some very noticeable _assets. _Not to mention, just oh so clever, I've got in all bay bee, right here in one magnificently cliche package.
> I should be more ashamed of being a living stereotype, but when life hands you lemons, well I just add a little vodka and make it a date.


Assets? owo


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 23, 2019)

Render said:


> I've never heard it put quite like that but foxes are arguably the most traditional species in the fandom due to robin hood; lots of us recognize the early cartoon as foundational and thus the fox was the first furry character we saw as cool and relatable. Thanks to zootopia the next/current gen of furs are likely to have the same experience.
> 
> The result of this is that foxes as a character are highly develop, always being portrayed as smart, clever, sly, adventurous, daring, etc, all of which is attractive to someone looking for a species. Compared to that, my chosen species, the Jackal, is all but unknown in  popular media so it's difficult for someone to be attracted to them, or indeed exposed to them at all. I'd say the cat, dog, and perhaps the wolf have pretty good exposure but beyond that you're on your own.
> 
> So, is a fox sona generic dumb default etc? No. It's just very popular, for better or worse.


Not me though because i never saw robin hood and personally don't get why people made them out to be so popular otherwise, although this is coming from a scalie so don't tanke my word for it


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 23, 2019)

Speaking of which i wonder what made Robin hood so great anyways? Just looks like another generic disney animated movie, like aladdin


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 23, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> I think it depends on what circles you move in. I've seen a good measure of the* "slutty fox"/"bottom fucktoy"* stereotype, which can but doesn't have to come with some degree of bimbo airheadedness. Most of the time in my experience, it's to some degree played up for laughs (there's a story by I want to say Kyell Gold about "the fox with the broken sex drive" which IMO is a hilarious pastiche/homage to traditional fables, but which my husband hates because it plays to stereotypes and that's not a kind of humor he appreciates very much). There's enough other archetypes to play into out there, though, that if it's not your thing you can always do you and no one's got footing to tell you that you're "foxing wrong" or whatever.


I am more amazed Dalmatian furries are not stereotyped as slutty as an infamous artist on the main site puts one of their characters into depraved smutty situations. :] Not that I watch this artist or anything...... *ahem* Besides that I am more amazed that fox furries are not stereotyped as tricksters or trickster mentors as that would be more in line with most classical mythology around the world.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 23, 2019)

Don't worry, you are not that type of foxes...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 23, 2019)

I prefer the term *f a b u l o u s *myself! *Shakes it*


----------



## LeFay (Jul 23, 2019)

I guess every fandom has its sterotypes. I've seen a lot of memes that put foxes (and sometimes hyenas) in a pretty bad light along with the "femboy fox" jokes. But I wouldn't take what wikifur says seriously when it comes to their opinions since each page is usually only updated by a handful of people at best. I wouldn't worry too much about it


----------



## Simo (Jul 23, 2019)

Ah, I've known a wide variety of very wonderful foxes! I think, as a switch, what I love about them, is their ability to turn the tables. To be tricky, and to love  getting the upper paw here and again, and then, getting in trouble for it  Thus, I'd say even the stereotype about foxes being easily submissive is not wholly true; many know the best of both worlds, and go about things in a way that is at once sensual, comedic, and creative.


----------



## Ghostbird (Jul 24, 2019)

Foxes and wolves seem to be the most common furs.  Skunks used to be big in the 90s  but not much anymore.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 24, 2019)

LeFay said:


> I guess every fandom has its sterotypes. I've seen a lot of memes that put foxes (and sometimes hyenas) in a pretty bad light along with the "femboy fox" jokes. But I wouldn't take what wikifur says seriously when it comes to their opinions since each page is usually only updated by a handful of people at best. I wouldn't worry too much about it


Lol, uh, I actually kinda liked being part of a species known for being promiscuous idiots. XD
And, femboy foxes, you say?


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Jul 24, 2019)

Not really.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 24, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> Don't worry, you are not that type of foxes...


But, what if I WANT to be that kind of fox? owo


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 24, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Lol, uh, I actually kinda liked being part of a species known for being promiscuous idiots. XD
> And, femboy foxes, you say?



Can always be  nymphomaniac with wasted potential. Also, the meem is scarily accurate. I'd know!


----------



## Keefur (Jul 24, 2019)

I could type for an hour telling you fox jokes and never run out.

Q: Why do foxes hate furpiles?

A: Too many thank you notes to write.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 24, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Can always be  nymphomaniac with wasted potential. Also, the meem is scarily accurate. I'd know!


But, I'm so good at time management, I can both be a nymphomaniac AND productive! 
And, IKR? I've been pretty f*cking gay ever since I've discovered the femboy. uwu


----------



## LeFay (Jul 24, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Lol, uh, I actually kinda liked being part of a species known for being promiscuous idiots. XD
> And, femboy foxes, you say?


Woo hey now thats a bit of an achilles heel right there. But if you vibe with it you vibe with it, I say roll with it.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 24, 2019)

Q: What is the worst thing about stopping a fox from having sex?

A: You have to bury the body.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 24, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, I'm so good at time management, I can both be a nymphomaniac AND productive!
> And, IKR? I've been pretty f*cking gay ever since I've discovered the femboy. uwu


I might have converted one or two straights to the land of rainbows. aherm aherm.


----------



## Keefur (Jul 24, 2019)

Want to know the rarest animal in the world?  A straight fox. 

(By the way, these are jokes and I'm totally not being serious here. Foxes are really cool and I almost chose a fox fursona when I first joined the Fandom.  Just sayin')


----------



## Keefur (Jul 24, 2019)

I have a lot more, but they get much worse and I don't want to be smacked with a ban hammer.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 24, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I might have converted one or two straights to the land of rainbows. aherm aherm.


I converted an asexual coywolf into a gay slut. UwU


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 24, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I converted an asexual coywolf into a gay slut. UwU


Goodness this thread sure has gotten alot more explicit. Foxes amirite?


----------



## LeFay (Jul 24, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Goodness this thread sure has gotten alot more explicit. Foxes amirite?


We are only hitting about 450,000 on the scoville scale of spiciness. A couple hundred thousand more and we will be at ghost pepper


----------



## Keefur (Jul 24, 2019)

This one is pretty tame...

Q: How can you tell when a fox wants sex?

A: He shows up.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 24, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Goodness this thread sure has gotten alot more explicit. Foxes amirite?


Mating season is year-round for us. 
(I should probably stop before I get hit with a citation for being too explicit... XD )


----------



## LeFay (Jul 24, 2019)

Keefur said:


> This one is pretty tame...
> 
> Q: How can you tell when a fox wants sex?
> 
> A: He shows up.


Gonna have to give you a round of apaws my guy


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Jul 24, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> But, what if I WANT to be that kind of fox? owo


*Cough* "Dumb Blondes"?
Do you like to be *cough cough* dumb and blonde?


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 24, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I might have converted one or two straights to the land of rainbows. aherm aherm.


convert me senpai


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jul 24, 2019)

Well it's a good thing i'm a dragon then, because i totally don't get any of those jokes at all, must be a species thing


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 24, 2019)

I would very much like to see species that arent as common or arent even used at all. That robbin hood fox movie was trash though


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 24, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Well it's a good thing i'm a dragon then, because i totally don't get any of those jokes at all, must be a species thing


I kid you not, Ive been in the fandom since 2017 and I only found out what yiff meant a year later. If I was a fox I prob would have found out at day one


----------



## Carrion (Jul 24, 2019)

I can't stop humming the Robin Hood theme tune because of this thread, now this question was already answered many moons ago on this very forum.



Ozriel said:


> Foxes: Cum guzzling sluts and dick warmers (And sometimes dog fuckers); Easy; Often displays Stupidity for reasons of getting laid; "Dumb blonde" syndrome; STD hoarder; Makes  Flat-backing a sport; gang-bang prone



Sorry foxes, it's even worse than you thought.


----------



## LeFay (Jul 24, 2019)

Carrion said:


> I can't stop humming the Robin Hood theme tune because of this thread, now this question was already answered many moons ago on this very forum.
> 
> 
> Sorry foxes, it's even worse than you thought.


I laughed at that a lot harder then I should have but I mean sterotypes exist for a reason but atleast most of them are self aware


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jul 24, 2019)

They're default minecraft skins


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 24, 2019)

EllietheManokit said:


> They're default minecraft skins


Most accurate representation of foxes


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 24, 2019)

Why do I get the feeling being a fox fits part of my personality?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 24, 2019)

Moar Krabs said:


> I would very much like to see species that arent as common or arent even used at all. That robbin hood fox movie was trash though


You got it chief, I'll change my species to the polio virus merely for the sake of variety. In turn, I want you to change your name to something that's not a dead and tired meme.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 24, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> convert me senpai


Say it aint so. You've not seen the land of rainbows yet?!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 24, 2019)

Short answer is yes


----------



## Tyno (Jul 24, 2019)

perhaps...


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 24, 2019)

EllietheManokit said:


> They're default minecraft skins


Does that make Manokits bad minecraft mods that poorly reuse in game assets?


----------



## LeFay (Jul 24, 2019)

EllietheManokit said:


> They're default minecraft skins



"What if I put my minecraft bed next to yours. Ha ha just kidding. Unless"? Seems to check out


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jul 24, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Does that make Manokits bad minecraft mods that poorly reuse in game assets?


No, they're more mobs mods.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 24, 2019)

Gayest speicies but I'm ok with that!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 24, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> Gayest speicies but I'm ok with that!


Tis true, everything else you hear is faux news.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 24, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Tis true, everything else you hear is faux news.


That was quite the clever pun tbh.


----------



## Mayflower (Jul 24, 2019)

I've always viewed foxes as charming hedonists. Quick-witted, cocky and very difficult to resist


----------



## Leadhoof (Jul 24, 2019)

Mayflower said:


> I've always viewed foxes as charming hedonists. Quick-witted, cocky and very difficult to resist



Well, they are pretty irresistable...


----------



## Filter (Jul 24, 2019)

I'd say they're the fiery redheads of the fandom.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 24, 2019)

Filter said:


> I'd say they're the fiery redheads of the fandom.


Oh? What's that?


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 25, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> In turn, I want you to change your name to something that's not a dead and tired meme.


Hope you enjoy your new virus sona! :V

As for the name... Nah. Im sticking with it. I like it


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 25, 2019)

Moar Krabs said:


> Hope you enjoy your new virus sona! :V
> 
> As for the name... Nah. Im sticking with it. I like it


_Scoffs  _How common and typical of you! We need more creative names here people, the fandom demands it be so!


----------



## Moar Krabs (Jul 26, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> _Scoffs  _How common and typical of you! We need more creative names here people, the fandom demands it be so!


Im pretty sure the fandom would LIKE to see more creative names, not demand it


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 26, 2019)

The way I take that particular phrasing in this instance is they’re basic. Freaking everyone has a fox sona or a fox oc seems like. I’m not excluded either.


----------



## potato-kun (Jul 27, 2019)

to me i think of them not so much as a "dumb blonde" but like, the "white people" of the furry world as they make up the majority of the population. same goes for all the other canines such as wolves, hyenes, coyotes, ect...


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 28, 2019)

potato-kun said:


> to me i think of them not so much as a "dumb blonde" but like, the "white people" of the furry world as they make up the majority of the population. same goes for all the other canines such as wolves, hyenes, coyotes, ect...


Canines are the best, though... uwu


----------



## potato-kun (Jul 28, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Canines are the best, though... uwu


oh yeah most certainly, especially dogs


----------



## ryuukei8569 (Jul 30, 2019)

I find it funny how foxes in the furry fandom are considered the sex addicts, yet out of real life animals, rabbits are the ones with all the prodigious breeder stereotypes.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jul 30, 2019)

ryuukei8569 said:


> I find it funny how foxes in the furry fandom are considered the sex addicts, yet out of real life animals, rabbits are the ones with all the prodigious breeder stereotypes.


I mean, I've certainly seen that stereotype applied to rabbits in fandom, as well. There's just a lot fewer of them.


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 30, 2019)

I can't speak for myself


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 30, 2019)

Foxes, dogs and wolves are the default avatars of the furry fandom.

Upgrade to pro today and unlock over 100 different species customization!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 30, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Foxes, dogs and wolves are the default avatars of the furry fandom.
> 
> Upgrade to pro today and unlock over 100 different species customization!



That's kinda like unlocking Pichu in Super Smash Brothers Melee. Disappointing and full of regrets, especially when you get into hybrids and sparkledogs. After all that, nobody ever bothered to tell the poor kid that Fox was still top tier.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 31, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> That's kinda like unlocking Pichu in Super Smash Brothers Melee. Disappointing and full of regrets, especially when you get into hybrids and sparkledogs. After all that, nobody ever bothered to tell the poor kid that Fox was still top tier.


Me unboxing the furry loot crate system and getting a non-fluffy species.






I mean there's nothing wrong with foxes, dogs and wolves. Just they're very common.
As long as they're well-designed, it shouldn't matter really.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 31, 2019)

potato-kun said:


> to me i think of them not so much as a "dumb blonde" but like, the "white people" of the furry world as they make up the majority of the population. same goes for all the other canines such as wolves, hyenes, coyotes, ect...



Hyenas aren't canines. They're about as far away from canines as you can be. They belong to the Feliformia(Like cats) and are more related to mongooses. They form their own family called the Hyaenidae.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 31, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Hyenas aren't canines. They're about as far away from canines as you can be. They belong to the Feliformia(Like cats) and are more related to mongooses. They form their own family called the Hyaenidae.


They're not canines, but they still a good boys.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 31, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> They're not canines, but they still a good boys.


They're not foxxos, though. uwu


----------



## Z-ro (Jul 31, 2019)

Foxes or Lynxes 
fennec or huskies
Idk


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Aug 1, 2019)

I'm an arctic fox because it represent the real me well, I'm a blonde ,I'm white trash, I'm playful but I'm also cunning. However, I don't see how foxes are seen as dumb blondes. Foxes are known for being clever, cunning and opportunistic. Foxes are not dumb, they can represent curiosity as curiosity are often their downfall.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 1, 2019)

Freia the arctic fox said:


> I'm an arctic fox because it represent the real me well, I'm a blonde ,I'm white trash, I'm playful but I'm also cunning. However, I don't see how foxes are seen as dumb blondes. Foxes are known for being clever, cunning and opportunistic. Foxes are not dumb, they can represent curiosity as curiosity are often their downfall.


I respect your species


----------



## Freia the arctic fox (Aug 1, 2019)

curiositywontkill said:


> I respect your species


Well that's good to hear


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 1, 2019)

Freia the arctic fox said:


> Well that's good to hear


^w^


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 5, 2019)

Man was I bummed out to find this thread after finishing my OC. What a terrible stigma! I get where it's coming from (like holy mother of jesus theres so much fetishised art with foxes that I wished I haven't seen.) but I hope people can appreciate the diamonds in the dust regardless.


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 5, 2019)

I got an attraction for Vixens 
My bad


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 5, 2019)

This thread has taken a turn for the weird. Suddenly we're talking about fetish art?


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Aug 5, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> This thread has taken a turn for the weird. Suddenly we're talking about fetish art?


That's what happens when foxes are mentioned sadly.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Aug 5, 2019)

Niedlich the Wolf said:


> That's what happens when foxes are mentioned sadly.


Sadly?


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 5, 2019)

We're too beautiful for our own good, as such we are the envy of less blessed species.


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Aug 5, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Sadly?


Don't worry as we're still the supreme overlords!


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 6, 2019)

Foxes naturally reject such mundane puritanism, for we are ascended, and have a permanent + 3 to charisma.


----------



## angrychill (Aug 6, 2019)

*me over here with my deer fursona*
i am a shy and scared fucker, hahaha

real talk though, half of all the minecraft friends i met in 2013 turned out to be furries...... all of them foxes.
i see a lot of foxes around everywhere, but strangely enough little to no arctic foxes which my friend is extremely fond of.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 6, 2019)

angrychill said:


> *me over here with my deer fursona*
> i am a shy and scared fucker, hahaha
> 
> real talk though, half of all the minecraft friends i met in 2013 turned out to be furries...... all of them foxes.
> i see a lot of foxes around everywhere, but strangely enough little to no arctic foxes which my friend is extremely fond of.


They're essentially just white foxes, aesthetically speaking, there are quite a few in the fandom. As far as I have seen at least.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Aug 6, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> They're essentially just white foxes, aesthetically speaking, there are quite a few in the fandom. As far as I have seen at least.


What about black foxes? At least in nature they look awesome, if someone could convey that into a furry character without making it look edgy?

Also, opportunism. Beauty, charisma and all that other stuff aside, I think that's the most defining trait.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 6, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> What about black foxes? At least in nature they look awesome, if someone could convey that into a furry character without making it look edgy?
> 
> Also, opportunism. Beauty, charisma and all that other stuff aside, I think that's the most defining trait.



I seen a few black fox sonas, some of them kinda look edgy, but alot of them are pretty neat, imo.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Aug 6, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> They're essentially just white foxes, aesthetically speaking, there are quite a few in the fandom. As far as I have seen at least.


Take that back, you orange piece of trash! 

Seriously speaking, though, arctic foxes and red foxes are quite distinct in build and features if you look at photos or go see them in a zoo. I may sometimes get lazy doodling and drift into "generic canine"-land with both, but putting some effort in and using references it's obvious. Daintier muzzle, smaller, rounder ears, hella fluffy in their winter coats...

Hell, arctic foxes didn't even use to sit in _Vulpes_. _Alopex lagopus_ for life! 

I had an arctic fox fursona before it was cool.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 6, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> Take that back, you orange piece of trash!
> 
> Seriously speaking, though, arctic foxes and red foxes are quite distinct in build and features if you look at photos or go see them in a zoo. I may sometimes get lazy doodling and drift into "generic canine"-land with both, but putting some effort in and using references it's obvious. Daintier muzzle, smaller, rounder ears, hella fluffy in their winter coats...
> 
> ...



Looking at some of the nature photos, I did pick out the round small ears, the muzzle was harder to see differences with side by side shots, I think the muzzle subtly a little shorter. Though I think it has more to do with the overall size of the Red Fox being much bigger in nature overall.

In practice the differences are reflected about half the time in furry art. It varies alot. Alot of the ones I saw were very similar, but I guess that's on the artist.

That said, arctic foxes in essence are just slightly less impressive fennecs without the fluffy ears to compensate for their not-red-foxishness, they got silly looking bear ears instead. Aint got nothing on the original


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 16, 2019)

Foxes seem like the critters you definitely don't want to meet in a dark alley!

In a hotel room, sure!

But an alley is just too exposed and public!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 16, 2019)

ClumsyWitch said:


> What about black foxes? At least in nature they look awesome, if someone could convey that into a furry character without making it look edgy?
> 
> Also, opportunism. Beauty, charisma and all that other stuff aside, I think that's the most defining trait.


Sorry for the late reply, but black foxes do exist IRL. They're the Silver Fox. Look at this mischievous floof!


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 16, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Sadly?


Dont worry, i fully support foxes promiscuity, my shark also shares that aspect


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 16, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> Take that back, you orange piece of trash!
> 
> Seriously speaking, though, arctic foxes and red foxes are quite distinct in build and features if you look at photos or go see them in a zoo. I may sometimes get lazy doodling and drift into "generic canine"-land with both, but putting some effort in and using references it's obvious. Daintier muzzle, smaller, rounder ears, hella fluffy in their winter coats...
> 
> ...


My sona is actually a Red-Arctic Fox crossbreed. Although, he has the physical appearance of a Red Fox. But, he has winter floof year-round 'cuz of his Arctic blood.


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Sep 16, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Foxes seem like the critters you definitely don't want to meet in a dark alley!
> 
> In a hotel room, sure!
> 
> But an alley is just too exposed and public!


No good could possibly come of that!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 19, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> No good could possibly come of that!



Is this statement coming from a regretful experience?!


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Sep 19, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Is this statement coming from a regretful experience?!


Nope. Foxes + alleys = an unforgiveable mistake!


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Sep 19, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Nope. Foxes + alleys = an unforgiveable mistake!



And I agreed, don't do it!

Its a mistake!

A sexy Mistake!

Unless its an emergency!

A horny emergency!


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 19, 2019)

What do you do when a fox throws a grenade at you? 






Pull the pin and throw it back.


Awoooooo!


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Sep 19, 2019)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> And I agreed, don't do it!
> 
> Its a mistake!
> 
> ...


No. Absolutely not . It's never an emergency, nor is it sexy. Shut up.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 19, 2019)

Two foxes fell into a hole together. One fox said, "Isn't it dark in here?", and the other fox said, "I don't know, I can't see!"


Awooooo!


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Sep 19, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Two foxes fell into a hole together. One fox said, "Isn't it dark in here?", and the other fox said, "I don't know, I can't see!"
> 
> 
> Awooooo!


No awooing. 450$ fine ):<


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 19, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> No awooing. 450$ fine ):<



Did you hear about the fox that got stuck in a trap? He chewed off three legs and was still stuck.

Awoooooo!!..... actually that's kind of sad :/


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Sep 19, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Did you hear about the fox that got stuck in a trap? He chewed off three legs and was still stuck.
> 
> Awoooooo!!..... actually that's kind of sad :/


Yikes..... but still, no awooing allowed, repeat offenders will be punished publicly


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 19, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Yikes..... but still, no awooing allowed, repeat offenders will be punished publicly



awoo


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Sep 19, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> awoo


Stop. Before you're before publicly beaten with a baseball bat, you degenerate canine......


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 19, 2019)

Brooks Dotson said:


> Stop. Before you're before publicly beaten with a baseball bat, you degenerate canine......



Fine, you win. 

*AWOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!*


----------



## Wabbajax (Sep 19, 2019)

Awoo.


----------



## Leadhoof (Sep 19, 2019)

Awoo?


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 19, 2019)

Im a shark, i dont Awoo


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 19, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Im a shark, i dont Awoo



Blub blub?


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Sep 19, 2019)

Wabbajax said:


> Awoo.


*Facepalms* Really? Pathetic........


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Sep 19, 2019)

Nax04 said:


> Im a shark, i dont Awoo


And i just so happen to love sharks!


----------



## Nax04 (Sep 19, 2019)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Blub blub?


*Blub blub*


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Sep 19, 2019)

*RERR*


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 19, 2019)

So, I'm gonna go with no. Foxes are in no way "dumb blonds"

The belong to the trickster mentor archetype that include a lot of mammals and avians and suxh.

foxes are often portrayed as cunning and skillfully adept mentor figures in myth and religion and should in no way be thought of as "dumb blonds" since those who chose them as a fursona most likely choose them for the positive qualities associated with them.

But that's just my drunken two cents and I'm a dumbass so who knows.


----------

